# Kettle Score



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2011)

Driving home yesterday and saw this beauty hiding beind a trashcan....new grates and in great condition!!  Only thing missing is a pressure cap that holds one wheel on.  18" OTS Weber Kettle Scoooore!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 22, 2011)

everyone is getting good deals on Webers except me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 22, 2011)

Cappy, I feel your pain! Great score Larry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 22, 2011)

Isn't this the second score in the past couple months ... Way to go Larry!


----------



## Crabnbass (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, that's crazy. Who would throw out a prefectly good grill? Nice score. I actually have an extra pressure cap if you want it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Isn't this the second score in the past couple months ... Way to go Larry!


Yes!  The first one was a 22.5" OTG for $35 BRAND NEW!



			
				Crabnbass said:
			
		

> Wow, that's crazy. Who would throw out a prefectly good grill? Nice score. I actually have an extra pressure cap if you want it.



Heck yeah if you don't mind!  Let me know what I owe ya.

6759 Willowbrook Drive
Bealeton, Va 22712


----------



## Tri Tip (Nov 22, 2011)

Outstanding. I love my big ass drum grill but when I have to take the beast on the road it really sucks. I'm thinking of gettin a 22 and 27 again. Sure miss how those cook. You don't have to fight off rust either. My weber rotisserie made the best chicken I've ever had. Boy do I miss it.


----------



## Crabnbass (Nov 22, 2011)

Crabnbass said:
			
		

> Wow, that's crazy. Who would throw out a prefectly good grill? Nice score. I actually have an extra pressure cap if you want it.



Heck yeah if you don't mind!  Let me know what I owe ya.

6759 Willowbrook Drive
Bealeton, Va 22712[/quote]

Don't worry about it, Tis' the season. I'll try and throw it in the mail within the next day or two.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 23, 2011)

That fits right into Larry's stimulus plan! Nice thing to do!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Nov 23, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> everyone is getting good deals on Webers except me.


It's NOT just you.   :? 

BOB


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 28, 2011)

Crabnbass said:
			
		

> Wow, that's crazy. Who would throw out a prefectly good grill? Nice score. I actually have an extra pressure cap if you want it.



Got it Gabe!!  Thank you very much!!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 29, 2011)

Thinking maybe Larry should have grabbed that nice looking new plastic trash can too. That would be good for storing charcoal or something.


----------



## daniel88 (Dec 16, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Thinking maybe Larry should have grabbed that nice looking new plastic trash can too. That would be good for storing charcoal or something.


True  In my country everybody keeping all stuff in garages till garage become full


----------



## Smokey Lew (Dec 16, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Outstanding. I love my big ass drum grill but when I have to take the beast on the road it really sucks. I'm thinking of gettin a 22 and 27 again. Sure miss how those cook. You don't have to fight off rust either. My weber rotisserie made the best chicken I've ever had. Boy do I miss it.


Hey Mike, just say the word and I'll sell it back to you. I don't really use it anymore.


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice Score Larry


----------

